# Cub Cadet GTX2000 54" Mower Deck



## Dacker127 (May 12, 2020)

I purchased a Cub Cadet GTX2000 with a Bercomac snow-thrower and CC 54" stamped mower deck. I bought it exclusively to use as a winter machine, as our property doesn't warrant the use of such a beast to mow. So I'm selling it locally and can't get verification of what other Cub Cadet (or other brand) garden tractors it will fit on. I do have someone who has a CC1554 that is interested, but will the deck fit? Your expert guidance is greatly appreciated. THANKS!!!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't really say, but I think the 54" deck would fit multiple models, with the only hitch, perhaps, would be if if the unit is spring, hydraulic or electrically raised and lowered?!?


----------

